
Our New AI Bots - kvz
https://transloadit.com/blog/2020/02/tech-preview-of-cloudai-bots/
======
kvz
At Transloadit we now offer an abstraction for AI features by GCP and AWS that
are useful for media processing, such as image recognition or transcribing
speech. We let you use, swap, compare, and combine them deterministically
using short declarative JSON instructions, so you can create powerful
automated media pipelines unique to your use case.

I would appreciate to learn your thoughts and concerns.

